# Are you superstitious?



## Scout200 (Apr 27, 2011)

Several  					 						people are superstitious when watching sports... Do you have any _rituals _that you partake in when watching a fight?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 27, 2011)

Does having a beer and some chips count?  No I am not superstitious.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not superstitious either.


----------



## threethirty (Apr 27, 2011)

me neither


----------



## Ironcrane (Apr 28, 2011)

I do have some feelings that could be called superstitious, for lack of a better word. But not when it comes to sporting events.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope.  I'll either sit down with a few friends, or by myself, some snacks, something to drink, and watch the show.  As of late though, I havent used PPV to get the fight.  Lately I've just been waiting until they come out on dvd and buy it for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Scout200 (Apr 28, 2011)

MJS said:


> Lately I've just been waiting until they come out on dvd and buy it for a fraction of the price.



Great idea!


----------

